
A quarter of Americans haven't gotten a raise in years, baffling economists - hhs
https://www.businessinsider.com/quarter-of-americans-no-pay-raise-in-years-2019-10
======
pnako
No unions + virtually infinite supply of labor. If it doesn't baffle me, it
probably shouldn't baffle economists.

